
How Technology Can Improve the State of Governance in Afrika - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/iafrikan-bytes-yarik-turianskyi-and-steven-gruzd-on-how-technology-can-improve-the-state-of-governance-in-afrika/
======
tjomk
that kouldn't be true

------
LordWinstanley
Kan it really?

------
finid
In afriKa?

You Kan't be serious!

